# 19 point non-typical Licking County



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

My buddy shot this deer today at 10:45 on his property in Licking County. I thought I would share it with everyone. I just meet him at the check station and took these photo's. Man what a rack, very unique. Back in the late summer, he planted a small biologic plot in his woods that were recently timbered. He told me this buck came in and bedded down in one of the leftover treetops for 2 hours at 45 yrds. Then he got up and walked over to the foodplot for a bite to eat, my buddy let him have it at 30 yrds, double lung shot, deer ran 25 yrds and fell over. He was very excited to say the least. :!


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks for sharing, very unique buck that is.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice deer. Did he use one of those "secret spot" deals for his biologic?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Some guys do not like crazy non-typical racks, but I myself have always wanted to get a big non-typical buck with antler going everywhere. It has been a goal of mine in particular the last few seasons, but in my area we just don't see many. 

That is a great deer and a great story!


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Some guys do not like crazy non-typical racks,


I like any big rack I can get my hand on, typical or not.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

That's a very unique buck and a nice one at that!! Congratz to your buddy.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I just got off the phone again for the 6th time, he's waiting for me to get off work, said that the beer was on him tonight. I was like Ohhhh yeahhhhh! I am having as much fun as him and I didn't even shoot the thing. You can imagine how many times I am going to have to listen to his story tonight !! I better bring a bottle of something a little stronger to endure hours of this. LOL!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I would love to bag a nice non-typical. Good going.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Plus, lets talk about your buddy. He did the perfect job. Most of us would have let one fly @ 45 yards. Could you imagine watching a buck like that dor 2 hours @ 45 yards away. He did the right thing. Sounds like he knows his limtations & waitin until it came w/in distance.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Whow Whata Rack//food Plots Work Great//i Cant Convince My Nephew How Well They Work


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Your right on that H20, I can't keep control for that long. He told me if he made a bad shot on a deer like that, he couldn't live with the thought. Gotta give em' enough respect to make a clean kill at all cost.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats to your buddy  Part of hunting is listening to the details over and over


----------



## Hotntot (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow what a Deer ! I love those one of kind non-typicals too , definately a wallhanger. Great job & man what patience.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

where are these at when I hunt in Licking County?




AVROCK YOUR BAD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## timberkatz (Jun 3, 2005)

Nice one. Congrats to your buddy.

I edited it a little for better detail, hope you dont mind.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW very nice indeed. He has the right to be exciterd today. Now tomorrow tell him he has to play dog and drive a few to you.


----------

